# SVS PB 10 NSD Alternative



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi,im new to this forum.Im based in India.i would like to buy the pb10 nsd sub,but, having it shipped all the way to india plus customs duties will make it very expensive for a value sub..Also servicing would be problem as svs has no presence in india.what i can buy here are models from ,deftech,velodyne,klipsch,sunfire etc.can someone suggest me a sub that performs as good or better than pb10 nsd..form any of these brands.i can spend upto 1000 dollars,may be a little more.my room volume would be a little less than 3000 cubic feet.
Any help would be appreciated.thank you


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

For a large room like that I would think that Velodyne or Klipsch would be your best bet out of the list you gave. Go large and ported for the best performance/price ratio.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

any specific model sir?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

deepaknair said:


> any specific model sir?


I own the VRP 1000 ... but you need something bigger :yes:

Here is a link to  Velodyne SPL-R series  ... maybe you can check the prices online :bigsmile:


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

deepaknair said:


> any specific model sir?


For your size room Velodyne recomends either the DD1812 or DD-18. Those are both fairly expensive. 

You could try a pair of VX-10's for less money.

Or a Klipsch KW-120-THX.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you for your time.how about the klipsch sub-12?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

deepaknair said:


> Thank you for your time.how about the klipsch sub-12?


Likely would need two of those for your large room. With the spec'd quote of 117 dB SPL @ 30 Hz in 1/8th space, I would be concerned that the port for it is tuned a bit too high in frequency. You may not get much 20 Hz bass in your large room and you might hear port noises at peak movie sound reference levels.


----------

